# Hochtaunus-Trailtour mit der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus am 06.08.2006



## wondermike (11. Juli 2006)

Nachdem wir dieses Jahr schon zwei sehr spaßige und erfolgreiche Touren organisiert haben, steht nun am 06.08.2006 der Hochtaunus auf dem Programm. Teffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr an der Saalburg. Wir wollen unser schönes Weltkulturerbe, den Limes, (von der Seite) besichtigen und dann den Feldberg und den Altkönig unter die Stollen nehmen. Anschließend geht es über Oberursel Hohemark wieder an den Ausgangspunkt und zwischendurch nehmen wir hoch ein paar der schönsten Trails im Hochtaunus mit.

Neben meiner Wenigkeit stehen mit Sonja, Michael und Daniel noch drei weitere sehr erfahrene Guides zur Verfügung. Mit knapp 40 km und ca. 1000 Hm ist die Tour nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll. Außerdem haben wir natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, die Gruppe bei Bedarf in eine schnellere und eine langsamere zu teilen. Trotzdem sollte eine gewisse Grundfitness und Fahrtechnik vorhanden sein. Teilnahmevoraussetzungen sind außerdem - wie immer - ein Helm (auf dem Kopf  ), ein technisch einwandfreies Mountainbike sowie die Beachtung der DIMB Trailrules.

Ein Höhenprofil der Tour gibt's hier:





Also, wir würden uns freuen, neben den üblichen Verdächtigen auch ein paar neue Gesichter zu sehen. Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind natürlich auch herzlichst willkommen  .  Es wird auf jeden Fall eine tolle Kiste und der Spaß ist garantiert.

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## wondermike (11. Juli 2006)

Anmeldung bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2798


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juli 2006)

Schon die Vortour zu viert war sehr schön! Sind zwar für erfahrene Taunus-Biker wahrscheinlich alles bekannte Sachen, aber eben auch die, die man kennen muß!  

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von der Vortour:




Startpunkt am rekonstruierten Römerkastell Saalburg




Der Limes wird uns in der ersten Hälfte der Tour immer wieder begegnen




Abwärts auf dem schwarzen Weg




genüssliches Surfen auf verschlungenen Wegen


----------



## caroka (12. Juli 2006)

Sieht verlockend aus......
Ich bin dabei.

cu


----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. Juli 2006)

Servus!

Ich kläre noch mit meinem Regierungspräsidium, ob an dem WE was ansteht.

Nun habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Ist die Strecke auch Bandscheibengeschädigtentauglich? Dann kann nämlich das Regierungspräsidium mit!
2. Welche Fahrtzeit habt Ihr so in etwa für die Tour angesetz?
3. Wie komme ich vom Bahnhof FB/Bad Nauheim zur Saalburg?!?

LG
Das Frageschaf


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo Mädels,

Ihr fahrt natürlich nicht AUF dem Limes, sondern nur auf dem beschilderten Radweg. Auch AUF den Altkönig und schon gar nicht ÜBER  die Wallanlagen. Schließlich will man ja kein Ärger mit den üblichen Interessenvertretungen. 
Ihr wolltet mit den Fotos nur zeigen, wie man bei einer öffentlich organisierten Tour eigentlich nicht fahren sollte. 

Sollte ich an dem Tag schon wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück sein, schau' ich mal vorbei bzw. empfehle meiner Kronberger-Truppe das zu tun


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juli 2006)

@Onkel Jürgen, klar fahren wir nicht über den Limes oder keltische Ringwälle, sondern auf den offiziellen Wegen. Deswegen steht da ja auch, daß wir uns den Limes von der Seite (eben nicht von oben!) ansehen und am Altkönig wird zu keiner Zeit der markierte Weg verlassen.


----------



## wondermike (12. Juli 2006)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Ich kläre noch mit meinem Regierungspräsidium, ob an dem WE was ansteht.
> 
> ...



Na ja, in dem Fall würde ich definitv ein Fully empfehlen. Es gibt schon ein paar kernige Trails. Aber das ist ja auch immer eine Frage des Fahrstils. Abgehängt wird jedenfalls keiner.



> 2. Welche Fahrtzeit habt Ihr so in etwa für die Tour angesetz?



Inklusive Pausen ca. 5 Stunden.



> 3. Wie komme ich vom Bahnhof FB/Bad Nauheim zur Saalburg?!?



Am besten zum Bahnhof Saalburgsiedlung. Von da sind es ca. 100 Höhenmeter und 15-20 Minuten zur Saalburg.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (14. Juli 2006)

Morgen!

Dann werden wir uns mal anmelden. 5 Stunden klingt absolut Bandscheibentauglich und Federweg besitzt das Regierungspräsidium (ich glaube, es wollte lieber "Krüppelfreund" genannte werden) ausreichend.
Die Anfahrt ist dann auch kein "Problem" mehr, ich denke, wir werden wohl mit dem Auto und nicht der Bahn anreisen.

Bis zum 06.08.!

LG
Das Schafi


----------



## Torpedo64 (14. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Die Strecke kenne ich gut und finde sie klasse! Ich schließe mich ebenfalls an.

Grüsse Torpedo


----------



## lahnbiker (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 

ich melde mich auch an. 
Denke mal, ist eine gute Möglichkeit endlich mal ein paar Taunushighlights kennenzulernen.  

Viele Grüße
mykel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2006)

Hi,

die Strecke macht auf jedenfall Spaß. Und ist auch mit nem HT zu fahren - hoppelt halt einwenig ;-)

Gruß Ralph


----------



## bestmove (19. Juli 2006)

Moin,

sieht sehr interessant aus die Strecke!  Ich hoffe Ihr habt ne langsame Gruppe geplant, dann würd ich mich anschließen wollen. Vorausgesetzt meine bessere Hälfte hat keine einseitigen Pläne gemacht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2006)

Wir haben mindestens zwei Gruppen am Start. Und bei den Hallis kommt man auch als Nicht-Rennfahrer mit. Die sind Experten für Genießergeschwindigkeit!


----------



## Sauron1977 (19. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Sagt mal muss ich denn Mitglied bei der DIMB sein um eure Tour mitzufahren oder ist das eine offene Sache für jedermann?
Hört sich wirklich gut an die Tour.


----------



## wondermike (19. Juli 2006)

Die Tour ist offen für alle. Wir wollen zwar die DIMB und unsere IG Rhein-Taunus durch das Veranstalten der Touren ein bisschen bekannter machen, aber im Vordergrund steht ganz klar der Sapß.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2006)

Ist der 6.8. nicht der Autofreie Sonntag im Weiltal?

So ein Mist, habe da schon zugesagt. Tausche dann wohl Straße gegen Wald.

Auf jeden Fall euch viel Spaß bei der schönen Tour. Hoffe das nächste Mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (20. Juli 2006)

ihr seid ja auch krasse experten, dass auf genau diesen Tag zu legen. 
könnte man ja auch ne woche früher oder später, oder nur einen Tag früher (Samstag) machen. wollte eigentlich auch kommen, habe mich aber schon mit Freunden für den Autofreien Sonntag verabredet, und werde somit nicht kommen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2006)

Man kann den Termin halt nie allen recht machen und letztendlich muß er für´s erste für die passen, die das veranstalten, oder? Außerdem ist eine Biketour am autofreien Sonntag doch eigentlich genau das Richtige!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> [...]letztendlich muß er für´s erste für die passen, die das veranstalten, oder? [...]



vom Prinzip richtig, aber wenn 



			
				wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wir wollen zwar die DIMB und unsere IG Rhein-Taunus durch das Veranstalten der Touren ein bisschen bekannter machen,[...]



berücksichtigt, dann sollte man sich als "Veranstalter" einer solchen Tour, doch einpaar Gedanken um den Termin machen bzw. Events die nur 1mal im Jahr vorkommen berücksichtigen. So verliert man halt potenzielle Mitfahrer.

Trotzdem prima das es euch gibt und ihr solche Touren veranstaltet. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben hatte, hoffe ich beim nächsten Mal dabei sein zu können.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2006)

Die Terminwahl für den August war von unserer Seite schlicht nicht anders möglich! Bei mir ist das z.B. das einzige frei WE im Monat und bei den anderen sieht´s sicher auch nicht anders aus. Außerdem gibt es ja auch noch andere Tourentermine bei uns. Eine Woche vorher ist ja z.B. noch mal Vordertaunus "dry edition" und im September wird es vorraussichtlich zwei Touren geben, wobei die dann nicht im Taunus sind, sondern Spessart und Bad Kreuznach.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2006)

wie der kater schon geschrieben hat, kann man es nie allen recht machen.
ich persönlich habe noch nie etwas vom autofreien sonntag im weiltal gehört.
es ist gerade in den sommermonaten schwer, einen termin zu finden, wo nicht schon in irgend einem kaff irgend ein fest stattfindet, dass es eben nur einmal im jahr gibt.
wir sind in der ersten linie mountainbiker und daher orientieren wir uns bei der terminwahl auch hauptsächlich an den mountainbike-events. und davon gibt es mittlerweile auch reichlich in näherer umgebung, so dass es echt nicht einfach ist, ein halbwegs freies wochenende zu finden.

unserer vordertaunus dry-edition findet sicher auch wegen des keiler-bike samstags statt. aber auch hier werden die keiler-biker sicher nicht mitfahren, um sich eben für das rennen zu schonen. völlig verständlich ...

also bleibt am ball und schaut einfach, ob die nächsten termine besser für euch passen. oder legt eure proritäten anders


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juli 2006)

will man sich aber einem breiterem publikum öffnen (was ja scheinbar euer anliegen ist), dann kann man aber nicht nur nach den "pro"-bikern gehen und sich nach deren wettkampf freien zeiten richten.

ist halt wie immer im leben, es gibt immer 2 sichtweisen. genauso wie es grüßende biker gibt und welche die verbissen nix sagen ;-)


----------



## arkonis (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin der arkonis, newbee aus Frankfurt und gehöre sonst nicht zu den üblichen Verdächtigen die man so im Taunuswald trifft.
Als erstes mal meine Anerkennung an euch die sich Zeit nehmen so ein Event zu planen und durchzuführen, wirklich top. 
Da ich was die Orientierung im Taunus und vom Biken allgemein weing Ahnung hab ein paar übliche Fragen zum planen und so:
Wie kommt man am besten mit RMV dahin? Direkt zum Bahnhof Saalburg ist es am So nicht so gut, aber ein paar km Anfahrt von einem 
"zentralen" Bahnhof würde ich schon nehmen, vielleicht schließen sich welche an die den Weg kennen.
und: eine Limestour bis zum hohen Feldberg konnte ich schon verbuchen die war kein Problem, etwas steinig, aber vom Altkönig habe ich gehört der ist wesentlich schwerer, schluchtenartig, so für mehr Downhilller. fahrt ihr das auch mit?
viele Grüße
ark


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> ...und im September wird es vorraussichtlich zwei Touren geben, wobei die dann nicht im Taunus sind, sondern Spessart und Bad Kreuznach.


Oh ha !, hört sich gut an ; mal neue Landschaften. Am 06.08. bin ich auf Texel und fahr im Kreis rum (Insel  ). Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour. cu Carsten


----------



## wondermike (20. Juli 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:
			
		

> vom Prinzip richtig, aber wenn
> 
> 
> 
> berücksichtigt, dann sollte man sich als "Veranstalter" einer solchen Tour, doch einpaar Gedanken um den Termin machen bzw. Events die nur 1mal im Jahr vorkommen berücksichtigen. So verliert man halt potenzielle Mitfahrer.


Wir werden aber nie einen Termin finden, wo alle können und es keine Überschneidungen gibt. Von dem autofreien Sontag habe ich auch noch nie was gehört.


> Trotzdem prima das es euch gibt und ihr solche Touren veranstaltet. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben hatte, hoffe ich beim nächsten Mal dabei sein zu können.


Danke. Hast ja noch ein paar Gelegenheiten dieses Jahr.


----------



## Trollobaby (20. Juli 2006)

alles schlechte ausreden, und was soll ich im spessart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. Juli 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin der arkonis, newbee aus Frankfurt und gehöre sonst nicht zu den üblichen Verdächtigen die man so im Taunuswald trifft.
> Als erstes mal meine Anerkennung an euch die sich Zeit nehmen so ein Event zu planen und durchzuführen, wirklich top.
> Da ich was die Orientierung im Taunus und vom Biken allgemein weing Ahnung hab ein paar übliche Fragen zum planen und so:
> ...


Da würde sich Friedrichsdorf anbieten. Das fährt die S5 hin, ca. 20 min. von Ffm Hbf. Von da ist es es noch ein strammes halbes Stündchen bis zur Saalburg.


> und: eine Limestour bis zum hohen Feldberg konnte ich schon verbuchen die war kein Problem, etwas steinig, aber vom Altkönig habe ich gehört der ist wesentlich schwerer, schluchtenartig, so für mehr Downhilller. fahrt ihr das auch mit?
> viele Grüße
> ark


Wir fahren auch ein paar anspruchsvollere Trails. Aber die wirklich knackigen Passagen sind immer relativ kurz, da kann man zur Not auch mal schieben. In der langsameren Gruppe kommt man da schon noch mit, wie gesagt, abgehängt wird keiner.


----------



## pesawa (21. Juli 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin der arkonis, newbee aus Frankfurt und gehöre sonst nicht zu den üblichen Verdächtigen die man so im Taunuswald trifft.
> Als erstes mal meine Anerkennung an euch die sich Zeit nehmen so ein Event zu planen und durchzuführen, wirklich top.
> Da ich was die Orientierung im Taunus und vom Biken allgemein weing Ahnung hab ein paar übliche Fragen zum planen und so:
> ...



Fahr doch einfach von Frankfurt mit dem Rad. Von der Stadtmitte über Praunheim und Steinbach sind es bis Hohemark gerade mal 45 min und dann ist man wunderbar warm (vorallem bei den aktuellen Temperaturen), um die richtig schönen Trails zu fahren. Einmal gefahren sind die Schleichwege leicht wiederzufinden. 

Melde Dich, wenn Du Lust hast von Ffm zu fahren.

Grüße,

p.

PS: Am 06.08. bin ich dabei


----------



## wondermike (21. Juli 2006)

Öhm - Teffpunkt ist aber an der Saalburg. Das sind dann schon nochmal ca. 8 km von Hohemark aus.


----------



## Trollobaby (22. Juli 2006)

ja und, die 8 km kann man ja wohl zur Saalburg rollen.


----------



## arkonis (22. Juli 2006)

hab mir gerade eure Netsite studiert, ihr seit also in einem Interressenverband, jetzt wird mir einigermasen klar was es mit den Wanderern, Förster, Open Trails (kommt wohl von Open Source) und diesem Forum immer auf sich hat.
oh man und ich hab ne ganze Zeit lang gedacht ihr seit ein rein Wettkampforientierter Verband vom Racing Team.  



			
				pesawa schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr doch einfach von Frankfurt mit dem Rad. Von der Stadtmitte über Praunheim und Steinbach sind es bis Hohemark gerade mal 45 min und dann ist man wunderbar warm (vorallem bei den aktuellen Temperaturen), um die richtig schönen Trails zu fahren. Einmal gefahren sind die Schleichwege leicht wiederzufinden.
> 
> Melde Dich, wenn Du Lust hast von Ffm zu fahren.
> 
> ...



ok super dann fahren wir von Ffm aus los, das passt ganz gut, hoffentlich bleibts Wetter so, schreib dir dann eine PM.

vg
ark


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Juli 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir gerade eure Netsite studiert, ihr seit also in einem Interressenverband, jetzt wird mir einigermasen klar was es mit den Wanderern, Förster, Open Trails (kommt wohl von Open Source) und diesem Forum immer auf sich hat.
> oh man und ich hab ne ganze Zeit lang gedacht ihr seit ein rein Wettkampforientierter Verband vom Racing Team.


  Andersrum passt das zusammen! Die DIMB ist die nationale Mutterorganisation, die in Zusammenarbeit mit dem IBC auch ein Ragingteam unterhält. Für die DIMB hat das Racingteam vor allem einen Werbenutzen (viele wissen eben gar nicht, was die DIMB ist oder tut) und außerdem ist jedes Racingteam-Mitglied automatisch DIMB-Mitglied, was wiederum das Gewicht der DIMB in politischer Sicht steigert. Die Racingteam-Mitglieder sind dafür bei Rennen und Trainigsfahrten über die DIMB versichert und erhalten bessere Konditionen von den Sponsorn des Racingteams.
Die DIMB-IG´s (gibt ja noch andere) sind wiederum lokale Grupen der DIMB, die deren Interessen in der jeweiligen Region vertreten. Es ist einfacher, eine Problematik zu behandeln, wenn man vor Ort ist.   Mit dem Racingteam hat die IG nur insofern zu tun, daß es eben auch Racingteam-Mitglieder in der IG gibt. Wir sind definitiv keine Racer-Runde!


----------



## arkonis (23. Juli 2006)

alles klar


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2006)

*... mal nach oben schieb ...*


----------



## trekkinger (3. August 2006)

Hallo!

Ich darf mich vorstellen. 

Habe ich mich als Mitfahrer eingetragen, die Tourenbeschreibung klingt sehr verführerisch. 
Sollte es aber Hunde und Katzen regnen, würde ich dann doch fernbleiben.


Freue mich schon sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. August 2006)

Hey Leute, 
sagt mal, habe ich da was überlesen oder ist kein "Einkehrschwung" am Schluss geplant.
Da kann ich mich ja gar nicht auf mein Fresschen und Wässerchen freuen. Wie soll ich das denn durchstehen?
Das geht so nicht


----------



## Torpedo64 (4. August 2006)

Findet die Tour auch bei jedem Wetter statt? Hoffentlich sind nicht alle 'Schönwetter' - Fahrer...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2006)

@Torpedo: Zumindest die, die fahren wollen, werden die Möglichkeit dazu haben. Außer bei Gewitter oder Sturm wird gefahren!

@Caro: Da haben wir noch keine gute Idee für gefunden. Wenn jemand ´ne Idee hat (vielleicht noch mal zum Herzberg hoch oder so) können wir das ja am Tourende abstimmen.


----------



## trekkinger (4. August 2006)

Kann mit bitte jemand den Weg zur Saalburg erklären? Ich komme über die B455 aus Richtung Wiesbaden.

Viele Grüße
Kai


----------



## caroka (4. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> @Torpedo: Zumindest die, die fahren wollen, werden die Möglichkeit dazu haben. Außer bei Gewitter oder Sturm wird gefahren!


Manchmal sind sogar Fangopackungen inclusive und das Ganze für lau.



			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> @Caro: Da haben wir noch keine gute Idee für gefunden. Wenn jemand ´ne Idee hat (vielleicht noch mal zum Herzberg hoch oder so) können wir  ja am Tourende abstimmen.


Na gut, vllt regnet es ja auch so, dass man sich viel mehr auf 'ne warme Dusche freut.:grins:


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mit bitte jemand den Weg zur Saalburg erklären? Ich komme über die B455 aus Richtung Wiesbaden.


Na die ist doch nun wirklich nicht zu verfehlen..., sag bloß, du warst noch nie da?!?

Anfahrt auf der Saalburg-Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (4. August 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal sind sogar Fangopackungen inclusive und das Ganze für lau.



Fango ist aber sauheiß!
Ich glaube nicht, daß das am Sonntag so kuschelig heiß wird... Eher feucht schmierig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ob das wohl klappen wird?

LG
Das Schafi


----------



## caroka (4. August 2006)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:
			
		

> Fango ist aber sauheiß!
> Ich glaube nicht, daß das am Sonntag so kuschelig heiß wird... Eher feucht schmierig...
> 
> 
> ...


Hauptsache es macht schön. 

LG
Caro


----------



## lieblingsschaf (4. August 2006)

Mh! Mir wurde immer erklärt, kalter Kaffee mache schön.


----------



## caroka (5. August 2006)




----------



## trekkinger (5. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Na die ist doch nun wirklich nicht zu verfehlen..., sag bloß, du warst noch nie da?!?
> 
> Anfahrt auf der Saalburg-Homepage


Nee, noch nicht. Vielleicht mal als Kind.

Aber jetzt weiss ich wo das ist.




			
				lieblingsschaf schrieb:
			
		

> Eher feucht schmierig...


Klingt doch toll .


----------



## caroka (5. August 2006)

Ahhhh, Trekkinger hat sich gerade als Mann geoutet. Ein Mann der nach dem Weg fragen muß.  

Freu' mich Dich kennenzulernen.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## trekkinger (5. August 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh, Trekkinger hat sich gerade als Mann geoutet. Ein Mann der nach dem Weg fragen muß.
> 
> Freu' mich Dich kennenzulernen.
> 
> Bis Sonntag


Noch habe ich den Weg nicht gefunden. *g*


----------



## caroka (5. August 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Noch habe ich den Weg nicht gefunden. *g*


Du verstehst meinen Humor. Da ist der Weg 'ne Kleinigkeit für Dich.
Cu


----------



## arkonis (5. August 2006)

bin mit dabei und habe mich angeldet. 
@pesawa hab dir ein PM gesendet (ohne ihn finde ich den Weg auch nicht, Trekkinger ist also nicht der einzige Mann der den Weg nicht findet..)


----------



## caroka (5. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> bin mit dabei und habe mich angeldet.
> @pesawa hab dir ein PM gesendet (ohne ihn finde ich den Weg auch nicht, Trekkinger ist also nicht der einzige Mann der den Weg nicht findet..)


Ja, ja, da halten sie Alle zusammen. 
Ich hoffe, wir brauchen morgen kein Wonder Mike, um den Weg zu finden.:grins:
@arkonis
Schön, dass es bei Dir doch noch geklappt hat.
Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (5. August 2006)

Wonder Mike  is das ein Navi oder ein Biker?


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2006)

An die geografisch Herausgeforderten: Ich fühle mit Euch. Aber die Saalburg nicht zu finden wäre schon ein besonderes Kunststück. Sie ist auch flächendeckend ausgeschildert. Das packt Ihr schon...  

An die Hungrigen: wir können sicherlich noch kurzfristig was arrangieren. Es gibt direkt an der Saalburg ein Lokal und auch in der näheren Umgebung noch ein paar Alternativen.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf morgen. Und bitte alle heute brav den Teller leeressen, damit es morgen schönes Wetter gibt.


----------



## arkonis (5. August 2006)

also doch ein Biker  stimmt den Namen gab es hier schon...schaue da immer mehr auf die Bilder als auf den Namen.
wär ja zu schön gewessen - Das Wonder Mike-


----------



## caroka (5. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Wonder Mike  is das ein Navi oder ein Biker?


Gar nicht so schlecht.....das ist der Biker der uns morgen navigiert. 
So und jetzt geh' ich Teller leer essen.


----------



## trekkinger (5. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> bin mit dabei und habe mich angeldet.
> @pesawa hab dir ein PM gesendet (ohne ihn finde ich den Weg auch nicht, Trekkinger ist also nicht der einzige Mann der den Weg nicht findet..)


Bei Interesse schicke ich Dir einen Auszug aus einer Karte, die noch genauer ist als die vom Schwarzen Kater. Hatte nämlich vorher dann, mit mehr Geduld, doch noch was gefunden, da zunächst niemand antwortete.   

@arkonis
Wondermike, quasi ein Navigationsbiker. 



Habe ich schonmal gesagt, dass ich mich auf morgen freue?


----------



## arkonis (5. August 2006)

klar unser Navi-Guide  steht auch auf der ersten Seite... na wenn das neue DSL steht, dann komm ich hier auch mal schneller voran  
@trekkinger 
danke dir, sind die Karten für die Anfahrt mit dem Auto?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. August 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wondermike, quasi ein Navigationsbiker.


 

Wie gut, daß wir morgen biken und nicht Auto fahren.


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut, daß wir morgen biken und nicht Auto fahren.



Höre ich da so etwas wie Ironie?!? Wo meine Orientierungsfähigkeiten doch geradezu legendär sind...  

Aber keine Angst - morgen fahren wir quasi meine Hausrunde, da schaffe nicht mal ich es, mich zu verirren.


----------



## AbsentMinded (5. August 2006)

Hab mich auch grad eingetragen. Hoffentlich finde ich die Saalburg 

Katzen sind kein Thema, aber sollte es Hunde Regnen, sehe ich von einem Erscheinen ab.

Melde mich hiermit schonmal vorsorglich zur, "abgehängt wird keiner" Gruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (5. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut, daß wir morgen biken und nicht Auto fahren.


Zur Not machen wir (oder ich) eine Schnitzeljagd draus. 


@die Angsthasen, den Ort nicht zu finden


----------



## arkonis (5. August 2006)

gibt es auch eine Karte mit Fahrradwegen? auf der Landstrasse ist nicht so toll mit dem Bike


----------



## caroka (5. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es auch eine Karte mit Fahrradwegen? auf der Landstrasse ist nicht so toll mit dem Bike


Du willst mit dem Bike anreisen?


----------



## arkonis (5. August 2006)

na klar zum Aufwärmen, allerdings bis nach F-Dorf mit dem Zug


----------



## caroka (5. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> na klar zum Aufwärmen, allerdings bis nach F-Dorf mit dem Zug


OK, genehmigt. Dachte schon von zu Hause aus.
Schick Dir noch meine Handynr. per PN, falls Du die vom Kater nicht hast.
Schließlich gehörst Du zur männl. Spezies. Könnte sein, dass Du den Weg nicht findest.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es auch eine Karte mit Fahrradwegen? auf der Landstrasse ist nicht so toll mit dem Bike


Die Saalburg ist glaub ich wirklich von überall östlich des Feldbergs ausgeschildert. Es führen aber auch nach meiner Karte folgende Wanderwege hin:
- XT-Weg 
- rotes Kreuz (ab z.B. Hohemark)
- gelber Balken (ab HG-Dornholzhausen)
- blauer und roter Balken ab Friedrichsdorf

Für alle, die´s dennoch nicht finden sollten, hier mal meine Handy-Nummer in Spam sicherer Form  : Null-Eins-Sieben-Zwo-Sechs-Eins-Null-Sechs-Zwo-Acht-Neun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. August 2006)

@müslibrenner : ja, solche touren gibts öfter. ist jetzt die 4. in diesem jahr. es folgt noch eine im spessart und bad kreuznach. dazu gibts dann auch die entsprechenden threads hier im forum ...

@all : kelkheim meldet gerade regen   und die feldbergwebcam sieht auch net so dolle aus.
da ich eigentlich in ner guten stunde mit dem bike losradeln wollte, überleg ich mir das gerade. erst mal abwarten, wie sich die sache hier weiterentwickelt ...


----------



## trekkinger (6. August 2006)

Für Bad Homburg wird mittags leichter Regen vorhergesagt. Wenn es ein paar Tröpchen sind, ist's ja zu verschmerzen.
Aber wenn ich hier in Wsb. aus dem Fenster schaue... 

Die richtige Klamottenwahl ist nicht einfach.


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2006)

ok, ihr habt es so gewollt  
ich mach mich mal auf den weg ...


----------



## lieblingsschaf (6. August 2006)

Morgen!

Wir bringen noch was großes, männliches unngemeldet mit!

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## caroka (6. August 2006)

OK, ich oute mich mal als "Softcorer". :g: Ich komme mit dem Auto. Etwas Luxus vorher und nachher brauche ich schon. Schließlich habe ich ja den Druck vom Kater auf mir lasten, dass ich morgen wieder ran muss. Sonst lauf ich bestimmt gefahr, hier als Weichei tituliert zu werden. 
Freu' mich schon auf die Tour


----------



## lokalhorst (6. August 2006)

Sorry ich bin heute zu platt und habe mich gerade wieder ausgetragen

Gruß
der Horst


----------



## caroka (6. August 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ich bin heute zu platt und habe mich gerade wieder ausgetragen
> 
> Gruß
> der Horst


Schade, dass Du nicht kommst.
Dann kannst Du doch am Mi. o. Do. 'ne Tour ab "Rote Mühle" anbieten, oder? 

Cu


----------



## AbsentMinded (6. August 2006)

Tjo, auf der 661 die linke Baustellenspur genommen und damit ca. 10km Umweg eingebrockt.

Laut Auskunft der neonfarbenen Parkplatzeinweiserinnen fehlten wohl 3min. 


Grüße nochmal an das Lieblingsschaf und das Regierungspräsidium(deute ich doch jetzt richtig?!) .


----------



## lieblingsschaf (6. August 2006)

Si!

Wir waren auch etwas zu spät. Allerdings nicht wegen Baustelle, sondern dank Mitfahrer. Hatten auch versuchet den fux noch wegen der Verspätung zu erreichen und kontaktierten leider nur die Quälbox.
Naja, geholfen hätte uns das eh nicht, da 1 Paar Schuhe wegen Streß vergessen.

Alles in allem: sehr bedauerlich!

Grüße zurück!

Das Schaf


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2006)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten auch versuchet den fux noch wegen der Verspätung zu erreichen und kontaktierten leider nur die Quälbox.



  ihr habt bestimmt versucht, den kater zu erreichen  
mein handy war zum einen an, zum anderen aber nummernmäßig sicher den wenigsten hier bekannt, da ich die nirgends gepostet hatte ...

von mir schon mal an dieser stelle ein fettes lob an die 4 guides  , zumindest solange ich dabei war  aber das bißchen rest zur saalburg schafft ihr auch noch in gewohnter manier  

vielleicht hätten wir nicht ganz so pünktlich losfahren sollen, wenn ich das hier so lese. schade, dass ihr uns knapp verpasst habt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. August 2006)

erster!!! bin jetzt wieder zurück und mach mich jetzt mal richtung badewanne. soviel: es war total geil und der wettergott war uns ja sogar einigermassen gnädig. 

ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die fotos und eine evtl wiederholung, für jemanden der den taunus nicht wie seine westentasche denkt, war die tour sehr hilfreich. schade ist alledings, dass wir offensichtlich einige leutchen nicht mitnehmen konnten vorallem wegen drei minuten. ( den verfahrer auf der 661 hatten wir auch, habens aber gerade noch so geschafft. )


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hätten wir nicht ganz so pünktlich losfahren sollen, wenn ich das hier so lese. schade, dass ihr uns knapp verpasst habt ...


Wir sind eigentlich gar nicht so superpünktlich los. So etwa 10 nach 11 dürfte es gewesen sein. Hab den Anruf auf der Mailbox leider erst nach der Tour gesehen. Da hat wohl die Rufweiterleitung auf mein Outdoor-Handy nicht funktioniert. Ist halt auch schwierig, wenn man von den meisten Leuten, die um einen rum stehen, die Nicknames nicht kennt und einige schon im Vorfeld ein "vielleicht" zur Anmeldung gesetzt haben. Da hat man´s als Guide dann natürlich schwer zu sehen, wann wirklich alle da sind. Dumm gelaufen, sorry! 

Die Tour gefiel mir auch sehr gut und bis auf die paar Defekte lief auch alles recht reibungslos dank meinen Guide-Kollegen und den netten Teilnehmern!  
Nächste Termine der DIMB IG-Rhein-Taunus sind am 17.8. unser IG-Treffen im Gimbacher Hof (Themen etc. folgen demnächst in unserem Info-Thread), zu dem auch Nicht-DIMBo´s natürlich gern eingeladen sind. An Touren steht am 10.9. die Spessartexkrusion und am 24.9. das Trailparadies Bad Keuznach auf dem Programm. Hoffe da einige Gesichter von heute wieder zu sehen!


----------



## trekkinger (6. August 2006)

LOB! LOB! LOB!

Es war eine total geile Tour mit schönen und teilweise technisch brisanten Trails. Die Guides haben allesamt toll geleitet und schwierige Stellen angesagt.

Anfangs in der gemütlichen Gruppe gestartet, fand ich mich irgendwann in der anderen Gruppe wieder. Bei einem der Zwischentreffs bin ich, ohne das mir das bewusst war, dann bei der schnelleren Gruppe gelandet. So bei km 30 ist scheinbar dort das Tempo erhöht worden, konnte mich aber noch bis zur Ankunft halten.
Danach hatte ich mega Kohldampf, den ich gerade mit einer Pizza ein wenig beruhigt habe.


Danke auch nochmal an Astrokill, der mir den Tipp zur Tour gegeben hat. 
Bei der Bad Kreuznacher Runde werde ich vermutlich wieder dabei sein.


Und Erkenntnis des Tages:
DIMB-gerecht beiken macht sehr viel Spass, man muss auf nichts verzichten. Außerdem habe ich eine grosse Meute an netten Menschen kennen gelernt.


----------



## Astrokill (6. August 2006)

Hatte heute zwar die meiste Zeit die rote Laterne, war aber trotzdem 'ne klasse Tour. Sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt, danach sah es heute morgen auch noch nicht aus 

Nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön und Kompliment an alle Guides!


----------



## Matthias (6. August 2006)

Hat super Spaß gemacht, danke an die Guides!
Hab mich gerade im LMB für die morgige Hofheimer Tour eingetragen, dann bei bestimmt mehr Sonne  

cu


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind eigentlich gar nicht so superpünktlich los. So etwa 10 nach 11 dürfte es gewesen sein.



hat jemand interesse an nem ollen hac 4 ? an meinem stimmt mittlerweile net mal mehr die uhrzeit    
auf meiner uhr stand 11:02 uhr, als wondermike zum abschluß seiner rede kam und wir losrollten ...

die pannen gabs aber erst später, oder ? was ist denn passiert ?


----------



## Matthias (6. August 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> die pannen gabs aber erst später, oder ? was ist denn passiert ?



Zwei Platten und ein verbogenes Schaltauge (schnelle Gruppe)


----------



## josh_randel (6. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch gerade zu Hause eingetroffen, und wollte mich noch mal bei den Guides bedanken  
Das war heute echt super (so geile Trails gibt´s bei uns nicht), nette Leute und das Wetter war auch O.K.
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Vogelsberg,

Jörg

PS: Hatte ich ganz vergessen: Hat jemand die Tour per GPS aufgezeichnet, und würde sie mir freundlicherweise zusenden? Wäre echt super, danke.


----------



## fight-gravity (6. August 2006)

Ein dickes Lob an die Guides!  

Hatte einen Heidenspaß. Insbesondere die geile Trails haben mir wirklich einen Höllenspaß bereitet. 

Bike ist geputzt, Fahrer ist satt und zufrieden. 

Freue mich aufs nächstemal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AbsentMinded (6. August 2006)

Könnt Ihr bitte mal mit der Schwärmerei aufhören 

Beim nächsten mal werde ich am Abend vorher ein Zelt aufschlagen


----------



## arkonis (6. August 2006)

danke an die Guides, hat viel Spaß gemacht mitzufahren, beim nächsten mal sicherlich wieder! und an Caraoka für das Mitnehmen 



			
				lieblingsschaf schrieb:
			
		

> Si!
> 
> Wir waren auch etwas zu spät. Allerdings nicht wegen Baustelle, sondern dank Mitfahrer. Hatten auch versuchet den fux noch wegen der Verspätung zu erreichen und kontaktierten leider nur die Quälbox.
> Naja, geholfen hätte uns das eh nicht, da 1 Paar Schuhe wegen Streß vergessen.
> ...


hatte euch schon vermisst, leider hatte ich eure Nummer nicht, aber wir haben wirklich noch etwas gewartet, wegen drei Minuten ist echt ärgerlich...

Morgen ist ja noch die Tour ab Hofheim also wer noch Reserven hat...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2006)

Auch von mir ein Dank an die Guides (besonders Schwarzer Katers fürs mitnehmen), war ne schöne Tour mit vielen (rutschigen) Trails 
Bin zwar noch fleißig am Hochladen, aber einige Bilder sind schon oben.


----------



## wondermike (6. August 2006)

Tut mir wirklich leid, dass ein paar Leute die Tour verpasst haben. Die Saalburg ist leider auch notorisch für schlechten Handy-Empfang. Überpünktlich waren wir zwar nicht, aber nächstes Mal warten wir auf jeden Fall das "akademische Viertel" ab.

Jedenfalls hat die Tour eine Menge Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, man sieht sich mal wieder.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2006)

So, fertig mit hochladen - hier noch ein paar Highlights für die die sich nicht durch das Fotoalbum klicken wollen:









auf besonderen Wunsch


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. August 2006)

Das war eine sehr schöne Tour...und das Wetter hat auch noch mitgespielt, obwohl für den ganzen Tag eigentlich Regen vorausgesagt war. Bis auf meinen Platten und einen kleinen Achter, haben mein MTB und ich die Tour gut überstanden. 
Lob an alle Guides! Ihr habt toll geführt. Macht weiter so... 
Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (7. August 2006)

@Crazy-Racer
Super Bilder! 


@Torpedo64
Sogar noch einen Achter?
Na hoffentlich halb so wild. Hast es ja zurück geschafft.


----------



## caroka (7. August 2006)

Sieht so aus als wäre ich etwas spät. Es ist alles schon gesagt. 
Und ab in den Spessart......

Ach, und das mit dem Wetter.....Ihr wisst doch, wenn Engel reisen......
Cu


----------



## trekkinger (7. August 2006)

Fragt sich nur, wer der oder die Engel war(en).


----------



## powderJO (11. August 2006)

hi @ all,

spät aber immerhin besser al nie: auch von mir ein dankeschön an die organisatoren. war wirklich eine sehr schöne tour. leider war mein tacho defekt - deshalb wäre es nett, könnte mich einer der mitfahrer mit den daten versorgen. entfernung, durchschnittstempo und höhenmeter wäre besonders interessant für mich (schnelle gruppe). danke,

pj


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. August 2006)

Mein Tachometer zeigte 35,97 km und 962 hm an. Schnitt war bei mir 13,6


----------



## powderJO (14. August 2006)

danke.


----------

